# Компьютерные технологии > В помощь системному администратору >  Как закрыть порты?

## Serji

Есть сетка, на машинах Win Xp и общий выход в инет. Как или чем можно закрыть порты 25, 110 и 80 для тех кому инет не нужен по работе и им не повадно было?

----------


## Poshik

а общий выход в инет - это как? через что?

----------


## Serji

> а общий выход в инет - это как? через что?


через проксю которую ставил провайдер и доступа к которой я не имею

----------


## Poshik

можно поставить фаервол на каждый комп, зайти под администратором и сохранить с тебе нужными параметрами. загрузить гостевого пользователя своим коллегам, и всё. ну и проверить, что они не могут залезть в настройки фаервола.

----------


## agera

а можно поставить свою проксю и пустить все машины через нее

----------


## Serji

> а можно поставить свою проксю и пустить все машины через нее


Спасибо! будем пробовать.

----------


## pol

На клиетских машинах из сетевых настроек стереть Шлюз и предпочтительный dns в настройках сетевого подключения при раздасе интернет с помощью NAT или Стереть настройки Internrt Explorer относительно прокси, если доступ в интернет дается через прокси, а для того, чтобы люди не могли это перенастроить можно либо понизить пользователя в правах, до "пользователь" достаточно либо просто не понижая прав сделать ограничения политиками безопасности, если на машинах XP Prof тогда станет проблематично найти запрет.

----------


## Agrin

Можно подять трубку и позвонить провайдеру с его прокси - пусть настраивает, ибо нафиг она тогда нужнаИ

----------

